# 750-842 Visu per CoDeSysHMI (Windows) ersetzen durch Raspberry CoDeSys3 WebVisu



## Ralf_E (19 Mai 2016)

Hallo,

an einer alten Steuerung (Wago 750-842) läuft aktuell die Visu CoDeSysHMI unter WinXP. Aus div. Gründen soll der HMI-PC nun weg. 
Idee war nun, statt dessen einen Raspberry mit Touch zu verwenden, auf dem CoDeSys mit Webvisu läuft.

Dazu suche ich nun ein paar Vorschläge, wie sich das am einfachsten realisieren lässt und welche Möglichkeiten es dazu gibt.
Im Wago-Programm sind sie Variablen für die Visualisierung (global) aktuell alle ohne Adresse deklariert.
Reicht es aus, diese als Merker-Variblen mit Adresse zu versehen und dann vom Rasperry per Modbus darauf zuzugreifen oder gibt es noch andere empfehlenswerte Möglichkeiten?

LG
Ralf


----------



## Blockmove (20 Mai 2016)

Ein Android-Tablet mit Wago-App ist noch billiger.


----------



## Ralf_E (20 Mai 2016)

Dazu wäre dann die WebVisu auf der Wago unter CoDeSys 2.3 nötig mit den bekanten Einschränkungen, aktuell läuft die HMI ja auf einem PC.
Ämderungen am Wago-Programm möchte ich so gering wie möglich halten.
Zugriff soll zusätzlich zum Raspi auch von anderen Standorten per PC/Browser möglich sein.
Außerdem sind noch Raspberries vorhanden  _UND_ ich möchte diese Art des Zugriffs auf die SPS lernen (Modbus von einem Raspi auf die GPIO eines zweiten krieg ich inzwischen hin....)


----------



## HausSPSler (20 Mai 2016)

Es gibt wie immer viele Möglichkeiten:
die Visu in V3 Importieren (also das V2.3 Projekt in V3 meine ich, davon eben nur die Visu dann verwenden, wenn die halbwegs schick ist)
dann per Netvars oder Modbus die Variablen zwischen den beiden Steuerungen austauschen.
Nur zwei der möglichen Varianten.
Grüße


----------



## Ralf_E (21 Mai 2016)

Von der Netzlast her dürfte doch Modbus besser, oder?

Die Variabeln für die Visu sind akteuell alle schon als globale Variablen angelegt.
Gibts da noch spezielles zu beachten, wenn ich diesen nun per "AT %MW.." bzw.  "AT %MX..." Merkeradressen zuweise?
Kann das auch auswirkungen auf den rest des Programms haben?

Und kann ich zum Testen parallel beide Visualisierung (HMI und per Modbus/Raspi) laufen lassen oder kann das zu störungen führen?

LG
Ralf


----------



## uzi10 (29 August 2016)

Hallo!!

Gibts dazu schon eine Lösung bzw ein Beisielprogramm??
Möchte gerne meine Wago 750-881 mit einen Raspberry PI Koppeln und dessen Codesys 3.5 als Visu nutzen! Es werden einige Variablen, da eine komplette Haussteuerung! Wie geht man da am besten vor! Mit welcher Technologie koppelt man die am besten und wie sieht das dann Programmtechnisch aus?
mfg andi


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (29 August 2016)

Ich habe da mal ein wenig gespielt. Über die Netzvariabelen geht das zB recht einfach.


----------



## IceWeasel (24 März 2017)

Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal ein wenig gespielt. Über die Netzvariabelen geht das zB recht einfach.



Hast du ein Beispiel für uns?


----------



## ccore (27 März 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

da es etwas aufwendiger ist, habe ich das mal in WORD erstellt. Screenshots anbei. Wer das Dokument haben möchte kann sich gerne melden. Bei unklarheiten und Fehlern gerne melden. 






Gruß


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (27 März 2017)

Hattest du dir sowas vorgestellt @iceWeasel ?
Oder hast du konkrete Fragen dazu ?


----------



## tomrey (16 Dezember 2017)

ccore schrieb:


> Wer das Dokument haben möchte kann sich gerne melden.


Ja, bitte, ich möchte auch eine V3-Visu mit V2.3 Programmen auf einer Wago 750-881 verbinden um mit browser HW-unabhängig zugreifen zu können und die Wago zu entlasten. (Schade, daß es die soft-SPS nur für den raspi gibt, hätte lieber eine, die in einer Debian-VM läuft...)
Danke


----------



## Blockmove (16 Dezember 2017)

tomrey schrieb:


> (Schade, daß es die soft-SPS nur für den raspi gibt, hätte lieber eine, die in einer Debian-VM läuft...)



Der Raspi lässt sich auch emulieren:
http://embedonix.com/articles/linux/emulating-raspberry-pi-on-linux/

Ob dann allerdings darunter die Soft-SPS läuft kann ich dir nicht sagen

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## tomrey (17 Dezember 2017)

Danke aber geht nicht, wohl wegen dem ARM..


----------



## muxer (11 Oktober 2019)

*Beschreibung senden?*



ccore schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da es etwas aufwendiger ist, habe ich das mal in WORD erstellt. Screenshots anbei. Wer das Dokument haben möchte kann sich gerne melden. Bei unklarheiten und Fehlern gerne melden.
> 
> ...



hallo ccore, könntest du mir diese Beschreibung senden?
vielen Dank im Voraus,
muxer


----------



## Peaty21 (26 Dezember 2022)

Moin freunde, ich war 5 jahre eingefroren! 
Gibts hier noch updates? Hänge am gleichen Struggle! Wago 750-880 soll auf einer Raspi visualisiert werden. Nodered ect. geht ja leider nicht auf 2.3....


----------



## Blockmove (26 Dezember 2022)

Peaty21 schrieb:


> Moin freunde, ich war 5 jahre eingefroren!
> Gibts hier noch updates? Hänge am gleichen Struggle! Wago 750-880 soll auf einer Raspi visualisiert werden. Nodered ect. geht ja leider nicht auf 2.3....


Node RED auf dem Raspi kann per Modbus mit dem 880 kommunizieren ... Oder meinst du etwas anderes?


----------



## HausSPSler (26 Dezember 2022)

oder Netvars...


----------



## HausSPSler (27 Dezember 2022)

je nachdem wie weit du den Sport treiben willst.
Ich würde so machen.
1. CODESYS auf dem PI installieren
2. mit Modbus oder aber Netvars -Variablen zwischen V2.3 und V3 plc austauschen
3. vielleicht die Visu ( wenn es eine gibt in V2.3 nach V3 importieren - das geht nur mit CODESYS V3 32Bit )
4. alternativ eine Visu erstellen in CODESYS V3 auf dem Mobile Phone oder Tablet angezeigt wird -
5. den CODESYS Automation Server verwenden (kostenfrei für bis zu 2 Steuerungen)  und damit den Raspberry PI verwalten
das hat den Vorteil du kannst deine Visu auch erreichen wenn du nicht zuhause bist ( oder aber auch Programmänderungen einspielen von remote)

Alternativ könntest du natürlich auch den neuen Compact Controller verwenden, der wird mit Standard CODESYS programmiert -
dafür könnte man das EdgeGateway auf dem Controller installieren und das selbe mit dem Automation Server machen wie mit dem PI.





						Compact Controller 100 (751-9301) | WAGO
					

Compact Controller 100; 8DI 4DO 2AI 2AO 2NI1K/PT1K 1RS485; 2 x ETHERNET; SD (4066966192865) | WAGO




					www.wago.com


----------



## HausSPSler (27 Dezember 2022)

hier mal die Starthilfe für alle die schon ne V3 Steuerung am Start haben die über das Handy bedienen wollen:
Getting Started:




 
Project & Apps:




 
Add Users:
https://help.codesys.com/webapp/_cas_add_user;product=codesys_automation_server;version=1.14.0.0
 

Webvisu:




 
Remote Login CODESYS:


----------

